# because some have shown interest in my boy pulling



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

he started being able to pull at a distance a few days ago and I got my hubby to help me make a video! Sorry for me being so fat! I am down 15 pounds but have 30-40 to go, a work in progress hehe. Anyhow, I am saying "dig" which is his pull command (since its really hard to understand the word I am saying) I hope you all enjoy


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You should not feel the need to apologize for being "fat"! Everyone is beautiful no matter what size or shape. Good luck on your weight loss progress!

Your boy looks like he has having fun! I love seeing this. I need to invest in a harness for Gunner because I am sure he would love it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

yep I could use to loose a few myself, I hate getting older. Any who he is doing great at pulling. I also have been thinking of getting one for Richter as he needs a job to keep him busy.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you, he really does love it! I think its a perfect job for my boy as its something done right in the front yard and he doesn't have to stress about new areas since I am not going to compete with him or anything. Yea I hate getting old!


----------

